# ankle injuries -> flats or clipless?



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

this is not a flats vs. clipless thread (there are about 30 of those in other forums). 

here's my question: with ankle injuries, are flats or clipless recommended? it would seem to be dependent on injury types. i had ankle surgery two days ago to have a spur removed. i had stability issues that have improved thanks to physical therapy. 

if anyone can shed light on this through their own experience or training (i.e. physicians or pt's) i would appreciate the input.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a bad left ankle (lots of past injuries), compounded by a mid-high arch, compounded with a tad wider feet.

I'm on clipless, but that's not really the point.

It's more on supporting the foot inside the shoe properly, regardless of pedal type.

I also wear orthotics normally, but since I wanted to save the wear & tear own them (they need to last 2-3 years), I ordered heat/wear moldeable insoles from www.yoursole.com (Slim Sport), approx $40.

$40 is nothing compared to the custom orthotics I got made for my snowboard boots ($500)


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a bad ankle break back in Sep. (08) and decided to ride flats afterwards. I don't know that my injury was caused by using clipless or not, I just felt safer not having to deal with any clipless garbage during the sensitive recovery period. I will say though, dropping clipless has made me feel like a kid again... I wanna ride my bike - I hop on. A friend wants to ride, hop on. I need to bail? Hop off. Plain and simple, and I like that. As for the clipless/flats debate... whatever, I've heard it all. Personally, there are people that can ride flats like they're attached to the bike - so I've made it my goal to gain/learn/perfect those skills. Not doing too bad so far either... Once you know how to maneuver the bike with only flats, now THAT's the shizzle.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*rode for the first time today*

bought a pair of wellgo mg-1's on ebay. i can't actually get my pearl izumi mtb shoes on as they rub the still-healing incision spots. threw on a pair of skate shoes i bought a few years back for riding flats and felt good.

it seems that my issue w/ clips right now is clipping out by moving my heal away from the bike. i have two flexibility issues causing some pain and that is one of them.

felt good to get out there again and get a cardio sweat. by riding today i mean going around the hills in my neighborhood. agility training starts at pt tomorrow morning, 0630.


----------



## Wingsnut (Dec 16, 2007)

bad andy said:


> I had a bad ankle break back in Sep. (08) and decided to ride flats afterwards. I don't know that my injury was caused by using clipless or not, I just felt safer not having to deal with any clipless garbage during the sensitive recovery period. I will say though, dropping clipless has made me feel like a kid again... I wanna ride my bike - I hop on. A friend wants to ride, hop on. I need to bail? Hop off. Plain and simple, and I like that. As for the clipless/flats debate... whatever, I've heard it all. Personally, there are people that can ride flats like they're attached to the bike - so I've made it my goal to gain/learn/perfect those skills. Not doing too bad so far either... Once you know how to maneuver the bike with only flats, now THAT's the shizzle.


I am in the same boat right now. I just broke my ankle on 4/19/09 and am pondering switching back to flats. My injury was a result of my foot not releasing from the pedal as I rolled the bike into a deep ravine. There is no way I am going to get back in the saddle on clipless right away as I don't want the same thing to happen again. I'll ride flats for a while or until I feel that the ankle is strong enough to switch back. Heck, I may be like you and go back to riding the way I used to.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't rush the recovery - rehab is critical. Talk to your doctor, etc. Make sure they know you're getting back on the bike (and the type of riding you're doing). Foot and ankle support are more critical then pedal type. 

The tension of clipless pedals can be adjusted. On my mountain bike I run them pretty soft, but crank them up more on my road bike - less chance of a sudden need to eject, and a different pedal style.


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

*Timing is everything!*

I was run over by an inattentive driver in 2001. Ended up with 6 fractures in the left foot and ankle along with dislocations in the left arch.

1) Rode flats for nearly 2 years before I had the strength and confidence to properly eject with clipless.
2) Definitely invested in high quality orthotics. I wear Asolo boots from REI with orthotics for 90% of my week. Been that way for years. Make sure and give your feet proper support or you'll end up with other biomechanical problems such as hip and back pain.
3) Went back to clipless as soon as possible since I feel stronger and have better control of my ride when clipless. Use a good shoe that laces tightly and has decent ankle support when you ride. I have several pair, but prefer cannondale for my particular fit.
4) Don't rush the rehab. I'm dealing with shoulder and thumb surgery right now and definitely want to be riding, but I know I need to let my body heal at it's own pace.

Good luck with it.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I broke my ankle late September last year, totally caused by clipless pedals. A lumpy trail caused my heel to stop while everything else kept going. ( I was sliding sideways at the time and the impact was straight on my heel from the bottom, so no unclip) 
My return to normal has been a lot slower than I thought, the ankle still bothers me on occasion, I had planned on doing more racing this year, might not do any at all. The ankle is ok while just riding, but bothers me when pushing it.
I have flats on my single speed rigid mtb, clipless on everything else - I think the ankle feels better while clipped in, it seems to stay straight and less likely to twist while pedalling. I had thoughts of abondoning clipless after the break, but I'm back on the clipless bus now....


----------

